
Chrome reportedly bypassing Adblock, forces users to watch full-length video ads - SimplyUseless
http://www.neowin.net/news/google-chrome-reportedly-bypassing-adblock-forces-users-to-watch-full-length-video-ads
======
greenyoda
Skip the article... the accurate information can be found in the update at the
bottom of the page:

 _Update: We have been contacted by Rob Wu, a developer on the Chromium
project - the open-source foundation for the Chrome browser - who has informed
us that this change was not intentional but, rather, an unintended result of
fixing a previous security issue (CVE-2015-1297). He confirmed that the issue
will only be seen if the YouTube app is installed and that, at the moment,
apart from disabling AdBlock or whitelisting YouTube, the only solution, as
described above, is to uninstall the app. The problem is expected to be
patched in the upcoming weeks or, at least, when Chrome 46 is released._

